# Manatee trip 2012 is only 5 weeks out



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

O.K. folks. The weekend - not Clay-doh's weekday - trip is only five weeks out. We need to get an idea of who is interested. You can check out the details on dk's website www.duesouthcustomcharters.com This is a great chance to make some wonderful memories.


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

count the 4 of us "in". Girls are really excited!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

what gear do you guys have? trying to make it as smooth a transition as we can. the dive shop there has everything you might need...but we might need to give them a heads up just to make sure everyone is covered.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

As for the other questions, if you go to the website and click on the travel page and it will give you a link to the hotel and the code for the discount. If you have any other questions, please feel free to call either myself or Dalton. We are wrapping up the last of the details. Michele - 565-7246 Dalton - 565-7247


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ive heard of some restrictions lately??? Less access to Kings Bay??


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*As far as I know---*

Nothing has been done re: access other than blocking several places we launched our yaks for years on Cutler Spur. (Behind West Marine and south)

Lots more to do than Manatees here. A drift dive down Rainbow River is mighty fine, especially when it is cold--or hot. 

This winter has been so mild that many Manatees never went to Crystal River. The Withlacoochee is loaded with them right now but it is way too murky for diving. Don't worry, though, there will be plenty if those fat, aggrevating things around in CR.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Whats the limit? Are powerheads allowed?


----------

